# high colesteral 8.7



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

ok , just been told colesteral is 8.7 and having to make appointment to see doc

is this really high

my diet has been perfecto for the last 5 months, not so good before that ,

is 8.7 realy high , i use gear also , but not all the time , i am taking at the minute


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I got told mine was high at 6.1 so I would say yes. If your diet is good then it might be your gear use, how old are you? How much fat do you carry?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

that is very very high mate!!

how did you get this figure? did you have bloods done?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My cholesterol was 8.4. I was prescribed statins and the level dropped to under 4. However, I suffered severe muscle pain and cramps from the statins and had to discontinue their use. Result? No more muscle pain and cramps but my cholesterol rose up to over 8 again. My cholesterol levels are down to hereditary factors.

My doctor seems unconcerned by this and says not to worry about the high level as it's something that can be dealt with in time.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

yea got bloods done

is there any natural supplements or anythin i could take to help lower


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i am 35 , and body fat about 13-15 , all abs showing , but been overweight for years


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine was over 9,doctor put me on 40mg statins and it came right down,luckily i didnt get the side effects.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mate, imo this is not something that should be dealt with in time. levels that high should be dealt with straight away not ignored.

there are no signs , no symptoms. until you have a heart attack or stroke.

for the OP, you need to get a blood test done and find out your HDL, LDL and trig levels. get this dealt with asap and look after your heart and arteries.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

oxy2000 said:


> yea got bloods done
> 
> is there any natural supplements or anythin i could take to help lower


just eat healthy and stay away from sat fats. your not fat so you cant really lose weight. this is all internal though. do you know your visceral fat level?

see your doctor and he will advise the best way to lower it. you may need statins.

do you eat healthy?

PS. my chol was up high at 6 and i was told i would need statins if that didnt come down naturally. but i was well over weight at 27% bf and bad diet.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers, but there are several differing theories on the role of cholesterol in cardiovascular disease, and I'll go with that of a medical professional for now.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

my diet is perfect at the minute , but was far from perfect 5 months ago ,

i have appointment with doc this week to discuss ,

i will address the problem and do whats necessary


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

i would go with the opinion of a medical professional over my opinion anyday mate! not arguing that fact at all. things may be different for different people.

When i had high cholesterol ratio @ 6 i seen my doc and i can only give my opinion based on that experience. he said that was very high for my age (at the time i was 25) and i may need statins if that didnt come down naturally and how that could affect me later in life in 50s-60s if it wasnt dealt with asap. i was a fat cvnt though and ate takeaways for lunch and didnt exercise. i changed my lifestyle and it came down to 5 and doc said that was fine but lower would be better.

just saying Oxy if you see your doc and he says you dont need to worry about it for now then cool, but i would defo look to getting that sorted asap.

up to you though mate :thumbup1: just trying to help


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

I read some fantastic articles a couple were written directly from a thoracic surgeon. His findings led him to stop being a surgeon and try and get the word out.

Here is the site with lots of good info

http://www.thincs.org/links.htm

Basically statins should be avoided at all cost. High cholesterol in itself is harmless unless accompanied with low grade inflammation (C-Reactive Protein) these 2 combined is what kills people not cholesterol in itself. The inflammation irritates the arteries and only then will cholesterol build up at that site.

This was the surgeons findings with over 5000 surgeries performed.

The surgeons name is Dr. Dwight Lundell should be able to find the cholesterol lie article by him online.

So to @Mingster it was a blessing in disguise you went off them!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sprayer said:


> I read some fantastic articles a couple were written directly from a thoracic surgeon. His findings led him to stop being a surgeon and try and get the word out.
> 
> Here is the site with lots of good info
> 
> ...


No way I could have continued with the statins mate. The muscle pains and cramps were crippling. I have a number of ongoing medical issues lol so in the bigger outlook the statins are a very small part of things. Once I get these issues sorted the doc plans on putting me on another cholesterol med so we'll see how things work out.

I do believe that there is a lot of nonsense talked about cholesterol that has somehow become the accepted science on the subject but it is a far more complex issue than most people believe.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine came back at 3.3 the other week when I had some bloods done by my GP for something else, LDL was slightly high but fine other than that. Well balanced diet, no AAS use yet.

Get some bloods done.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

did you not try any of the supplement meds

i am take the red rice yeast and phytosterol complex , they seem to get good reviews


----------



## immkriss33 (Apr 5, 2014)

Benecol or flora yogurts and butter .every day works on me


----------

